# Un huevo!



## nena53

Hola a todos,

Qué significa la expresión: un huevo! ? Sé que significa la palabra huevo literalmente,en este caso me interesa el significado coloquial de esta expresión.

Gracias


----------



## curlyboy20

Jaja! En Perú, quiere decir, "bastante, mucho, demasiado". Es una expresión bastante peruana (los peruanos tienen cierto sentimiento por los huevos), pero talvez en otros países tiene otro significado.

Acá se diría así:

- ¿Cuánto te costó esa computadora?
- 1.000 dólares. ¡Un huevo de plata!


----------



## flljob

En México:

¿Pasaste matemáticas? Sí, pero me costó un huevo.

Saludos


----------



## Voleala

Hay un híbrido muy gracioso de "costar un ojo de la cara" y "costar un huevo". En broma se dice (en España por lo menos) "costar un huevo de la cara". ))


----------



## curlyboy20

flljob said:


> En México:
> 
> ¿Pasaste matemáticas? Sí, pero me costó un huevo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Exacto!


----------



## flljob

Y si el examen fue muy difícil se dice:

Me costó uno y la mitad del otro. (Se sobreentiende _huevo_).

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

curlyboy20 said:


> Jaja! En Perú, quiere decir, "bastante, mucho, demasiado".



Por aquí igual.


----------



## andriubcn

En España tiene otra acepción (además de la comentada por los compañeros más arriba)

Se usa a forma de negación de manera informal para denotar las ganas de no hacer algo.

Ejemplo:

- Ven mañana a mi casa y pintamos juntos la habitación.
- ¡Un huevo! Yo no voy


----------



## Calambur

curlyboy20 said:


> Es una expresión bastante peruana (los peruanos tienen cierto sentimiento por los huevos),


No solo los peruanos...



flljob said:


> ¿Pasaste matemáticas? Sí, pero me costó un huevo.


 


flljob said:


> Me costó uno y la mitad del otro. (Se sobreentiende _huevo_).


 
Por aquí también.
Perú, México, Colombia, Argentina... evidentemente, la expresión está bastante generalizada, y como ya te han explicado significa *bastante,* *mucho, demasiado.*


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

"Un huevo" también puede ser por acá una forma coloquial para el acto sexual, más usada por hombres.

Saludos,


----------



## curlyboy20

piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> 
> "Un huevo" también puede ser por acá una forma coloquial para el acto sexual, más usada por hombres.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Lo mismo acá.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Hola:
Un profesor nos explicaba que esa frase Costar un huevo había sido creada sin duda alguna por un hombre
Habría que decirle a Nena53 que en la frase, un huevo quiere decir un testículo.
Pd. Yo nunca he oído  que una mujer diga: Esto me costó un huevo.
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Hidrocálida said:


> Yo nunca he oído que una mujer diga: Esto me costó un huevo.


Pues por aquí sí lo dicen. No es muy delicado, claro, pero entiendo que es una expresión idiomática y que cuando una mujer la usa no está pensando en los testículos (hay otras semejantes).


----------



## Pinairun

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola:
> Un profesor nos explicaba que esa frase Costar un huevo había sido creada sin duda alguna por un hombre
> Habría que decirle a Nena53 que en la frase, un huevo quiere decir un testículo.
> Pd. Yo nunca he oído que una mujer diga: Esto me costó un huevo.
> Saludos


 

Que sí, que sí lo decimos... (por aquí, sí)

Pero cuando significa "¡Ni hablar!", también podemos decir ¡Y un jamón!"


----------



## SweetSymphony

Es verdad ... estamos olvidando decir que huevo es una manera vulgar de decir testículo. De ahí, la frase : Me costó un huevo (un testículo) ... o sea, me costó bastante, mucho, demasiado, como bien lo han dicho en posts anteriores.

Las mujeres no deberían decir "me costó un huevo", aunque en la práctica lo dicen. Aunque es más común escuchar que digamos "me costó un ojo de la cara"


----------



## Calambur

SweetSymphony said:


> Las mujeres no deberían decir "me costó un huevo", aunque en la práctica lo dicen. Aunque es más común escuchar que digamos "me costó un ojo de la cara"


Tal vez no deberían pero lo dicen (me excluyo, no me gusta así que no lo digo).
Lo de "un ojo de la cara" suena mejor, aunque yo creo que es redundante (pero seguro que algunos van a decirme que "de la cara" es enfático, y otros dirán que ni siquiera es redundante).


----------



## Pinairun

Como _ojo_ es polisémica...


----------



## ECDS

Pinairun said:


> Que sí, que sí lo decimos... (por aquí, sí)
> 
> Pero cuando significa "¡Ni hablar!", también podemos decir ¡Y un jamón!"



Y si la negación es rotunda: "¡Y un jamón con chorreras!"


----------



## Pinairun

ECDS said:


> Y si la negación es rotunda: "¡Y un jamón con chorreras!"


 
¡¿Cómo he podido olvidarme de "las chorreras"?!


----------



## ManPaisa

> un huevo quiere decir un testículo.



Nunca lo he entendido así en este contexto.

¿Alguien tiene pruebas creíbles de que _*huevo*_ quiere decir _*testículo*_ en la frase _*esto me costó un huevo*_?


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> ¡¿Cómo he podido olvidarme de "las chorreras"?!


¿Y qué son "chorreras"? si no es mucho preguntar...


----------



## SweetSymphony

Bueno, voy a buscar pruebas (en internet se encuentran algunas aunque no dan datos del origen), pero ...¿qué más puede significar huevo en ese contexto?  El Drae considera testículo como uno de los significados de huevo... y en inglés también tienen esa expresión, pero con 'nut' en vez de huevo.


----------



## Pinairun

Calambur said:


> ¿Y qué son "chorreras"? si no es mucho preguntar...


 

Cuando se trata de jamón, vaya usted a saber. 

Chorreras son los volantes que lleva esta blusa a cada lado de la botonadura.

También puede ser que se refiera a la grasa que chorrea el jamón cuando es de buena calidad.

Encuentro más razonable la segunda opción, pero no tengo ni idea.


----------



## Calambur

Gracias por los datos, Pinairun.
(A las chorreras de la blusas, aquí les llamamos _volados_ no más).


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> Nunca lo he entendido así en este contexto.
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene pruebas creíbles de que _*huevo*_ quiere decir _*testículo*_ en la frase _*esto me costó un huevo*_?


 
La próxima vez que oigas a un tipo decirlo, tendrás la oportunidad de comprobarlo.

Saludos


----------



## Hidrocálida

ManPaisa said:


> Nunca lo he entendido así en este contexto.
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene pruebas creíbles de que _*huevo*_ quiere decir _*testículo*_ en la frase _*esto me costó un huevo*_?


Creo que este tipo de frases es casí imposible rastrearlas hasta su orígen.
Un huevo de gallina no es caro, en cambio creo que para un hombre un testículo es algo invaluable
Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Es como una parajoda que haya gente a la que cueste un huevo convencerlo de lo obvio.


----------



## ManPaisa

Hidrocálida said:


> Creo que este tipo de frases es casí imposible rastrearlas hasta su orígen.
> Un huevo de gallina no es caro, en cambio creo que para un hombre un testículo es algo invaluable
> Saludos



Pues la verdad es que yo siempre he pensado que los huevos fueron muy caros en alguna época de escasez.  Y que de ahí nació la expresión.



0scar said:


> Es como una parajoda que haya gente a la que cueste un huevo convencerlo de lo obvio.



Yo no lo niego ni lo afirmo, sino todo lo contrario.

La verdad es que no es tan obvio.  Por aquí un testículo no es un _*huevo*_, sino una _*hueva*_ o, mejor, _*güeva*_.

Quiero pruebas.



flljob said:


> La próxima vez que oigas a un tipo decirlo, tendrás la oportunidad de comprobarlo.



No veo el porqué.  Por aquí la usan tanto hombres como mujeres, y _*huevo*_ no es sinónimo de _*testículo*_.


----------



## 0scar

Me quedé corto, no cuesta un huevo, cuesta un huevo y la mitad del otro.


----------



## 0scar

nena53 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Qué significa la expresión: un huevo! ? .


 
Habría que notar que este hilo es sobre ¡un huevo! y no sobre ¡me cuesta un testículo!

Asi, a secas, ¡un huevo! no dice mucho pero a mi me suena a ¡me importa un huevo!(¡no me importa nada!).
El contexto y el país en que se dice es muy importante.


----------



## ECDS

Teniendo en cuenta las expresiones "costar un ojo" y "costar un riñón", me inclino a pensar que "costar un huevo" también se refiere a una parte de nuestra anatomía.

El que sea usado por las mujeres, un simple uso de la expresión. Aunque de vez en cuando tiran de ovarios, alguna hay que dice tener más cojo*** que algunos hombres.


----------



## VivaLasVegas

Voleala said:


> Hay un híbrido muy gracioso de "costar un ojo de la cara" y "costar un huevo". En broma se dice (en España por lo menos) "costar un huevo de la cara". ))



En España se dice "cuesta un huevo y la yema del otro" (o sea, que es muy caro).


> ¿Alguien tiene pruebas creíbles de que _*huevo*_ quiere decir _*testículo*_ en la frase _*esto me costó un huevo*_?


Desde el momento en que hay gente que dice, sin rodeos, "cuesta un cojón" creo que la cosa está clara.



Pinairun said:


> Que sí, que sí lo decimos... (por aquí, sí)
> 
> Pero cuando significa "¡Ni hablar!", también podemos decir ¡Y un jamón!"



Claro. Cuando significa "¡Ni hablar!" hay un repertorio bastante variado, aunque lo más socorrido es "¡Y una mierda!". No es desde luego muy fino y delicado, pero es muy habitual.


----------



## ManPaisa

VivaLasVegas said:


> Desde el momento en que hay gente que dice, sin rodeos, "cuesta un cojón" creo que la cosa está clara.



No, sólo queda más o menos claro que la gente en España entiende _*huevo*_ como _*cojón*_ en esa expresión.  No queda claro su significado original.


----------



## curlyboy20

"Huevo" acá en Perú es relacionado con los testículos y* también *con el miembro por donde un hombre micciona. Se escucha mucho decir, "Lo patearon en los huevos" o "le cayó la pelota en los huevos" (Disculpen el lenguaje).

Pero como se ha explicado, "un huevo" se usa para decir "bastante, mucho, etc." Esto me recuerda de uno de mis chistes favoritos:

"¿Por qué la gallina quiere a sus pollitos?
Porque le costó un huevo tenerlos.


----------



## Arrius

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola:
> Un profesor nos explicaba que esa frase Costar un huevo había sido creada sin duda alguna por un hombre
> Habría que decirle a Nena53 que en la frase, un huevo quiere decir un testículo.
> Pd. Yo nunca he oído que una mujer diga: Esto me costó un huevo.
> Saludos


 
Yo también siempre lo he entendido así. En mi propio idioma *se dice *_*me costó un brazo y una pierna*,_ que es una idea muy parecida - un dineral, una fortuna.


----------



## piraña utria

curlyboy20 said:


> y* también *con el miembro por donde un hombre micciona



Se me olvidó ésta por su alcance definitivamente vulgar, muy de mi región también.

Saludos,


----------



## Calambur

Hidrocálida said:


> Un huevo de gallina no es caro,


Es verdad, un huevo de gallina no es caro, y aunque yo he dicho antes que, por aquí, *¡un huevo!* significa *bastante, mucho, demasiado*, agrego ahora algo que olvidé. Se trata de la expresión:
*"me importa un huevo" = "no me importa, *o* no me importa nada".*
Y, también por aquí, una _huevada_ es una _nadería_.



ManPaisa said:


> Pues la verdad es que yo siempre he pensado que los huevos fueron muy caros en alguna época de escasez. Y que de ahí nació la expresión.


Puede que hayan sido caros y aun que lo sean (en determinados lugares y circunstancias), pero te juro que en la expresión que acabo de citar *un huevo* significa *nada*.
Y usamos otras expresiones:
*"hacer huevo / estar hueveando"* que significan *"no hacer nada / estar sin hacer nada".*



curlyboy20 said:


> Pero como se ha explicado, "un huevo" se usa para decir "bastante, mucho, etc."


Sí, estoy de acuerdo, pero también significa lo que acabo de decir. 

*Es una expresión muy extraña: significa algo y lo contrario de ese algo.*

Y para completar la idea, y sin ánimo de herir los oídos (ojos) de nadie, usamos aquí estas expresiones:

*Poner huevo* para algo (significa _*esforzarse*_).

*¡Chupame un huevo!*, expresión muy grosera que significa *¡andá a c...!*(o algo peor).

(Y me estoy olvidando de una que recién pensé... en cuanto la recuerde, edito).

EDITO. La otra expresión que usamos, también grosera, es: 
*Me chupa un huevo = no me importa.*


----------



## flljob

Estar hueveando, creo, se derivaría de estar de huevón. Huevón es perezoso, porque tiene los huevos tan grandes y tan pesados, que parece que los arrastra cuando camina.
Si dices que algo está de hueva, quieres decir que genera tanto aburrimiento, que te da pereza solo pensar que tienes que hacerlo.


----------



## Yuturna

Por aquí también se dice "No hace ni el huevo" para decir de alguien que es un vago y que no hace nada.


----------



## curlyboy20

Por acá se dice "estar hueveando" cuando no se está haciendo nada productivo.


----------



## Arrius

curlyboy20 said:


> Por acá se dice "estar hueveando" cuando no se está haciendo nada productivo.


 
Quizá quiere decir que el holgazán está amasando muchos ceros (la silueta de un huevo tiene la misma forma que un cero).


----------



## la_machy

Yo no tengo las pruebas que pides MP pero creo que *sí *quiere decir un testículo.

En México se oye la expresión "¡¡A huevo!!", una forma coloquial de decir _"por supuesto, ¿que creias?"._ Y también significa "_a fuerzas"_.

Yo si escucho entre las mujeres lo del huevo, sin embargo otras también decimos, "me costo un ovario"


Saludos


----------



## curlyboy20

> En México se oye la expresión "¡¡A huevo!!", una forma coloquial de decir _"por supuesto, ¿que creias?"._ Y también significa "_a fuerzas"_.


 
No sabía esa. Muy interesante



> Yo si escucho entre las mujeres lo del huevo, sin embargo otras también decimos, "me costo un ovario"


 
¡Jajaja! A veces hay que ser específico, ¿no?


----------



## curlyboy20

Arrius said:


> Quizá quiere decir que el holgazán está amasando muchos ceros (la silueta de un huevo tiene la misma forma que un cero).


 
Nunca había pensado en eso. Habrá que analizar


----------



## Hidrocálida

la_machy said:


> Yo no tengo las pruebas que pides MP pero creo que *sí *quiere decir un testículo.
> 
> En México se oye la expresión "¡¡A huevo!!", una forma coloquial de decir _"por supuesto, ¿que creias?"._ Y también significa "_a fuerzas"_.*No me acordaba de esta.*
> 
> Yo si escucho entre las mujeres lo del huevo, sin embargo otras también decimos, "me costo un ovario" *Esta si que la he oído*.
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Lamento llegar tan tarde a este hilo, donde tanto se ha dicho y nada parece estar muy claro.
Es verdad, la frase hoy en día se utiliza con el sentido de huevo=testículo, pero la consulta de Manpaisa (que intuyo se debe a algo escuchado o leído por ahí) es más que razonable, porque esta se ha tergiversado a lo largo de la historia y ha adquirido distintos significados según la cultura que la adopte.
La frase original, que nada tiene que ver con órganos reproductores, es atribuida al mismísimo Cristóforo Colombo (más conocido en los países de habla hispana como Cristóbal Colón) quien para acallar las burlas del Cardenal de la Santa Croce, Pedro González de Mendoza, durante una cena hizo la famosa prueba conocida como “el huevo de Colón”
No recuerdo muchos detalles, pero el cardenal le decía que con el Imago Mundi en la mano cualquiera hubiese podido imaginar el resto y llegado al nuevo mundo.
El almirante con mucha calma tomó un huevo duro (que era parte del menú) y desafió a todos los comensales a pararlo de punta, muy derecho sobre la mesa.
Cuando nadie pudo hacerlo, el tomó su huevo y rompió una pequeña parte de la cáscara en un extremo y gracias eso lo pudo parar tal como había dicho: de punta y muy derecho.
“¡Qué fácil!”, exclamó una dama.
“Ahora es fácil pensar que el Imago Mundi era la respuesta -dijo Colón-, pero muchos lo tuvieron sobre su mesa, junto a su sopa, antes de mis aventuras en Las Indias.”

Al día siguiente no faltaron los comentarios jocosos y uno de los hermanos Pinzón le dijo: “Almirante, buena se la hizo al cardenal”
“No fue nada… sólo me costó un huevo”, respondió el Almirante de la Mar Océano y Virrey de las Indias.

Saludos.
_


----------



## JeSuisSnob

ManPaisa said:


> Nunca lo he entendido así en este contexto.
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene pruebas creíbles de que _*huevo*_ quiere decir _*testículo*_ en la frase _*esto me costó un huevo*_?


 
Es cierto lo que dice La Machy. Acá en el D.F. las mujeres usan mucho la expresión "me costó un ovario" como manera de tener su propia parte del cuerpo a la cual "reconocerle" el éxito en alguna empresa (o como el equivalente femenino de "los huevos" del hombre). Para mí, como para otros varios foreros que ya contestaron en este hilo, *"huevo" quiere decir "testículo"* en ese contexto. Esto dice el _Diccionario del español usual en México _que ha editado el Colegio de México (he subrayado la parte que, a mi parecer, tiene que ver):



> *huevo* s m *II* (_Popular_) *1* Testículo *2* _Tener huevos_ Ser valiente o atrevido: "¡Ándale, demuéstrale que tú sí _tienes huevos_ para pelear!" *3* _Con huevos_ Con valor, con decisión: "Apriétalo _con huevos_" *4* _Subírsele a uno los huevos_ Sentir miedo: "A la hora que me rodearon los guaruras, se _me subieron los huevos_ hasta la garganta" *5* _Echarle huevos a algo_ Hacer algo con ganas, con decisión, con esfuerzo: "Tú puedes con el trabajo, _échale huevos_" *6* _Morderse un huevo_ Aguantarse algo o controlarse: "Quería decirle lo que pensaba y me tuve que _morder un huevo_ para callarme".


 
Para mí todas esas expresiones tienen que ver con los testículos. 

Por otro lado, ¿qué pruebas ofreces tú, ManPaisa, para corroborar tu hipótesis?



ManPaisa said:


> Pues la verdad es que yo siempre he pensado que los huevos fueron muy caros en alguna época de escasez. Y que de ahí nació la expresión.


 
Les mando un saludo.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

ManPaisa said:


> Nunca lo he entendido así en este contexto.
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene pruebas creíbles de que _*huevo*_ quiere decir _*testículo*_ en la frase _*esto me costó un huevo*_?


 
Yo creo que pruebas forenses no las hay. 

Independientemente de que yo no conozco a ningún español que pague un testículo ni por una entrada para la final del Supercopón del Rey Madrid-Barcelona.

Y además, el precio que tiene en un delicatessen un huevo de gallina "ecológica" es de auténtico susto.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Por otro lado, ¿qué pruebas ofreces tú, ManPaisa, para corroborar tu hipótesis?


Es una de esas lecturas literales, que normalmente se entienden como se leen. 

Si yo digo la casa es blanca, ¿qué interpretación le vas a dar?



Valeria Mesalina said:


> Yo creo que pruebas forenses no las hay.
> 
> Independientemente de que yo no conozco a ningún español que pague un testículo ni por una entrada para la final del Supercopón del Rey Madrid-Barcelona.
> 
> Y además, el precio que tiene en un delicatessen un huevo de gallina "ecológica" es de auténtico susto.


 
Me gustaría saber si en alguna ocasión hubo las dichosas pruebas forenses. 

A ver, que levante la mano el primer español o hispanoamericano que esté dispuesto a pagar un testículo por algo.    Si alguien lo hace, aceptaré la hipótesis de que ese tipo de _huevo_ puede ser una unidad de precio.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

flljob said:


> Y si el examen fue muy difícil se dice:
> 
> Me costó uno y la mitad del otro. (Se sobreentiende _huevo_).
> 
> Saludos



Me costó un huevo de la cara

Me costó un huevo, y las suprarrenales del otro

Olvidé:

Me costó un huevo y la cáscara del otro.


Etc.



andriubcn said:


> En España tiene otra acepción (además de la comentada por los compañeros más arriba)
> 
> Se usa a forma de negación de manera informal para denotar las ganas de no hacer algo.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> - Ven mañana a mi casa y pintamos juntos la habitación.
> - ¡Un huevo! Yo no voy



Tan frecuente en esta acepcion como en la anteriormente comentada.

Fifty /fifty, más o menos.



Hidrocálida said:


> Hola:
> Un profesor nos explicaba que esa frase Costar un huevo había sido creada sin duda alguna por un hombre
> Habría que decirle a Nena53 que en la frase, un huevo quiere decir un testículo.
> Pd. Yo nunca he oído  que una mujer diga: Esto me costó un huevo.
> Saludos




Acércate por España, y lo oirás un huevo de veces.



ManPaisa said:


> Nunca lo he entendido así en este contexto.
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene pruebas creíbles de que _*huevo*_ quiere decir _*testículo*_ en la frase _*esto me costó un huevo*_?



Pues justamente es lo que significa o más bien implica: Me costo algo muy valioso. O por lo menos, muy apreciado, mucho más que un huevo de gallina o incluso de avestruz.


----------



## romarsan

Por aquí se usan practicamente todas las expresiones que se han comentado en el hilo.

Una canción infantil dice que: Colón fue un hombre de gran renombre que descubrió un mundo nuevo y que, además, fue el primer hombre que puso un huevo de pie. Esto viene a corroborar el apunte histórico de Vampiro.

Se usa huevón, en el sentido de pasota o vago o fácil de manejar, huevudo en el sentido de cabezota.

También eso cuesta un huevo, que podría, como se ha expuesto anteriormente, referirse a una parte de la anatomía o no. 

Asimismo, me importa un huevo, un rábano, un pimiento verde... 

Es cuestión de echarle huevos u ovarios.

Y por aquí también muchas mujeres utilizan la expresión "me ha costado un huevo" ya que, aunque es evidente que no tenemos, estamos en igualdad de condiciones que los hombres a la hora de usarlo puesto que, de momento al menos, parece claro que no hay voluntarios para pagar un huevo por una adquisición. También creo que aquéllas mujeres que se apuestan un ovario o dicen que algo les ha costado un ovario, están exagerando.

Saludos

P.D. Caramba, Manuel, no te había visto... me alegro un huevo de encontrarte...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Si una mujer dice 'Me cuesta un huevo', es exactamente lo que piensa.
Lo que no dice es de quien es el huevo.


----------



## borgonyon

la_machy said:


> Yo si escucho entre las mujeres lo del huevo, sin embargo otras también decimos, "me costo un ovario"





romarsan said:


> PY por aquí también muchas mujeres utilizan la expresión "me ha costado un huevo" ya que, aunque es evidente que no tenemos, estamos en igualdad de condiciones que los hombres a la hora de usarlo puesto que, de momento al menos, parece claro que no hay voluntarios para pagar un huevo por una adquisición. También creo que aquéllas mujeres que se apuestan un ovario o dicen que algo les ha costado un ovario, están exagerando.


Me llamaron la atención estos dos comentarios. Me resulta curioso que en español le llamamos *óvulo femenino* a lo que en inglés descaradamente se la llema *huevo*. Mientras que a lo que llamamos *huevos/testículos*, en inglés no se hace ninguna relación a ese respecto.
Me llama la atención porque, en las aves, los huevos los relacionamos con la pareja femenina [gallina, pata, etc.] y no con el macho [gallo, pato, etc].
¿A qué se deberá tal fenómeno? ¿Sucede lo mismo en los otros idiomas ibéricos o de origen latino?
Mi opinión, por otra parte, como se usa en mi terruño sonorense, siempre es con relación al organo masculino y nunca al producto de las aves.


----------



## ManPaisa

Todos y todas los presentes y las presentas siguen afirmando que ese _*huevo*_ de tan apreciado valor es un _*testículo*_.

¿Alguien puede aportar una prueba en físico o, en su defecto, en el papel o en la pantalla?

Si no, ¡a otro con ese huevo!


----------



## la_machy

Ahh ManPaisa, recuerda que no se debe ser literal a la hora de interpretar. 

Independientemente de que esta expresión del huevo venga de un huevo de verdad (de los de gallina pues) lo que realmente le da sentido a decir "*me costo un huevo*", es pensar que se trata de un testículo ¿no es así chicos?


Saludos


----------



## romarsan

ManPaisa said:


> Todos y todas los presentes y las presentas siguen afirmando que ese _*huevo*_ de tan apreciado valor es un _*testículo*_.
> 
> ¿Alguien puede aportar una prueba en físico o, en su defecto, en el papel o en la pantalla?
> 
> Si no, ¡a otro con ese huevo!



Tienes razón Manpaisa, prueba física veo difícil que alguien la pueda aportar, en todo caso, quizá alguien pueda aportar una prueba lingüística


----------



## borgonyon

No hay duda, ManPa, si lo que buscas es voluntarios, lo veo muy difícil.

Ten presente que: Es, pues, la fe la certeza de lo que se espera, la convicción de lo que no se ve.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Si una mujer dice 'Me cuesta un huevo', es exactamente lo que piensa.
> Lo que no dice es de quien es el huevo.



Yo no creo que ManPaisa esté tan equivocado. Porque más de una vez he oído "y un huevo de pato". Por ejemplo.

Y si nos ponemos a pensar en "importar un rábano, freír espárragos, el año de la pera, meterse en un berenjenal, querer arroz Catalina, estar como un queso, ser como las lentejas, ser un pedazo de pan, pedirle peras al olmo y ser un chuleta" pues a lo mejor el huevo en cuestión se refiere a lo alimenticio y no a lo anatómico. 

Porque una frase muy corriente en España, por ejemplo, es "andar pisando huevos". Y no se refiere precisamente a pasearse por encima de los testículos de nadie.


----------



## borgonyon

Un comentario muy sabio, Valeria, sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## Bashti

Pinairun said:


> Que sí, que sí lo decimos... (por aquí, sí)
> 
> Pero cuando significa "¡Ni hablar!", también podemos decir ¡Y un jamón!"


 
Y para más adorno... "¡Y un jamón con chorreras!"



ManPaisa said:


> Nunca lo he entendido así en este contexto.
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene pruebas creíbles de que _*huevo*_ quiere decir _*testículo*_ en la frase _*esto me costó un huevo*_?


 

Pues mira, pruebas, pruebas, lo que se dice pruebas, pues no, pero te puedo asegurar que en España eso es lo que quiere decir. Y la verdad es que eso es costar bastante o, al menos, así supongo que pensarán los hombres.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Creo que el significado que se le de a la palabra huevo dependerá de la frase:
Me importa un huevo(No me importa nada) Aquí el huevo vale poco.
Me costó un huevo(Me costó demasiado) Este huevo si que es valioso. ¿Será un huevo Fabergé?
Saludos


----------



## Bashti

Tienes toda la razón. Es la manía española de referirse siempre a los "países bajos". Sin embargo, cuando se trata de algo que cuesta mucho, la cosa va por ahí. Otras maneras de referirse a algo que no importa nada, y desde luego bastante más educadas serían, por ejemplo, me importa un pimiento, me importa un bledo, me trae al pairo, me importa un pito, etc. etc.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Bashti said:


> Otras maneras de referirse a algo que no importa nada, y desde luego bastante más educadas serían, por ejemplo, me importa un pimiento, me importa un bledo, me trae al pairo, me importa un pito, etc. etc.



¿Bastante más educada, me importa un_ *pito*_ ?


----------



## Calambur

ManPaisa said:


> Todos y todas los presentes y las presentas siguen afirmando que ese _*huevo*_ de tan apreciado valor es un _*testículo*_.


Yo no sostuve tal cosa (#9-13-16 y 37), y entiendo que Valeria Mesalina, tampoco.



Hidrocálida said:


> Creo que el significado que se le de a la palabra huevo dependerá de la frase:
> Me importa un huevo(No me importa nada) Aquí el huevo vale poco.
> Me costó un huevo(Me costó demasiado) Este huevo si que es valioso.


Esta "curiosidad" (que signifique _mucho_ y _nada_) también la he señalado, aunque, excepto unos pocos, parecen no haberla advertido...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Calambur said:


> Esta "curiosidad" (que signifique _mucho_ y _nada_) también la he señalado, aunque, excepto unos pocos, parecen no haberla advertido...



Perdona, Calambur, es un hilo tan largo que me temo que no leí todos los posts. Ahora mismo acabo de leer los tuyos.

Y encuentro un argumento muy interesante en contra de la teoría "huevo igual a testículo". 

Porque si bien los hombres estarán todos de acuerdo en calificar uno de sus testículos como algo valiosísimo, no creo que haya ninguno que acepte que un testículo no vale un huevo .


----------



## romarsan

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Perdona, Calambur, es un hilo tan largo que me temo que no leí todos los posts. Ahora mismo acabo de leer los tuyos.
> 
> Y encuentro un argumento muy interesante en contra de la teoría "huevo igual a testículo".
> 
> Porque si bien los hombres estarán todos de acuerdo en calificar uno de sus testículos como algo valiosísimo, no creo que haya ninguno que acepte que un testículo no vale un huevo .



Concuerdo


----------



## Bashti

Valeria Mesalina said:


> ¿Bastante más educada, me importa un_ *pito*_ ?


 
No sé en que pito estas tú pensando. Yo me refería a un pito de los que venden en las verbenas, de los que usan los árbitros -para pitar las faltas, naturalmente-, los de caramelo, los que usan los guardias de la circulación en el ejercicio de su profesion, (naturalmente también) ¡Malpensadilla!


----------



## ManPaisa

Bashti said:


> ...en España eso es lo que quiere decir.



No me cabe la menor duda de que así sea en la actualidad, pero yo lo que quiero saber es el origen de la expresión, así como el significado original de *huevo* en la misma.


----------



## Antpax

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Yo no creo que ManPaisa esté tan equivocado. Porque más de una vez he oído "y un huevo de pato". Por ejemplo.



Hola:

Pero para liarlo más, también se dice "y un cojón de pato" (incluso hay quien dice "un cojón de pato viudo", ¿por qué? ni idea). Con lo que estamos otra vez al principio porque ¿cuál fue la primera frase? 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## romarsan

ManPaisa said:


> No me cabe la menor duda de que así sea en la actualidad, pero yo lo que quiero saber es el origen de la expresión, así como el significado original de *huevo* en la misma.



Es que parece que todo apunta a que en el origen de la frase, el huevo  no hace referencia a la anatomía masculina.

Parece que la frase podría provenir de la época de los reyes católicos
"Convencer a la Reina Isabel me costó un huevo"
Corre un chiste sobre que esta frase la pronunció Colón, pero la frase, dicha por primera vez por quien fuera, viene usándose desde antiguo, así que igual el primer huevo era de gallina y luego evolucionó, como todo en la vida...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Bashti said:


> Yo me refería a un pito de los que venden en las verbenas, de los que usan los árbitros -para pitar las faltas, naturalmente-, los de caramelo, los que usan los guardias de la circulación en el ejercicio de su profesion, (naturalmente también) ¡Malpensadilla!



No veo por qué yo soy "malpensadilla", y todos los demás (excepto ManPaisa, Vampiro y Calambur), que lleváis cuatro páginas pensando en un testículo cuando os mencionan un huevo no lo sois. 

La ecuación para mi está bastante clara. Si durante cuatro páginas "huevo" es igual a "testículo", entonces siguiendo la misma lógica "pito" es igual a "pene ".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No veo por qué yo soy "malpensadilla", y todos los demás (excepto ManPaisa, Vampiro y Calambur), que lleváis cuatro páginas pensando en un testículo cuando os mencionan un huevo no lo sois.
> 
> La ecuación para mi está bastante clara. Si durante cuatro páginas "huevo" es igual a "testículo", entonces siguiendo la misma lógica "pito" es igual a "pene ".



Sí, pero a un pene pequeñito. Así se le llama a los de los niños. Más raramente a los de los adultos.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Lo que yo rescataría es _el acuerdo involuntario_ que hay entre la gente de diversos países (Argentina, España, México), que asiente con la idea de que el huevo que se menciona en la frase "me costó un huevo" es una referencia a uno de los testículos. Yo no sé exactamente qué método lleven a cabo los lexicógrafos para afirmar que una palabra tiene un significado X en un diccionario, pero me parece que _la convención_ tiene mucho peso en la decisión de que una palabra sedimente semánticamente.

Por otro lado, me parece loable tu afán de hurgar el origen particular de algunas palabras que no están en los diccionarios, ManPaisa. Tengo en mis manos un ejemplar del _American Heritage Dictionary of Idioms_ de Christine Ammer y la verdad es que me gustaría ver un trabajo así que se refiriera a giros idiomáticos iberoamericanos (el diccionario tiene muchos giros y cada giro tiene la hipótesis de su probable origen, así como el siglo en el que empezó a ser usado).

En fin, espero que le hayamos aclarado algo a Nena53, que fue la que empezó el hilo. 

Les mando un saludo.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

No sé si lo que voy a decir ya ha sido mencionado. Me parece curioso que "costar un huevo" signifique "costar muy caro". Sería muy interesante averiguar cuándo apareció esta expresión, para saber si por aquella época las posturas de ave eran muy costosas, hablando de dinero. O si no, viéndolo desde la perspectiva de la gallina, ¿no será que "costar un huevo" significa "costar mucho" por la gran faena que representa poner un huevo?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo creo que en España, donde a los testículos les llamamos coloquialmente "huevos", costar un huevo es algo parecido a costar un riñón o un ojo de la cara, partes del cuerpo muy preciadas de las que nos costaría mucho desprendernos y que venderíamos muy caras, aunque visto así nos costaría desprendernos de cualquier otra parte del cuerpo como el hígado o un pulmón y no se usa esa expresión.

Lo curioso es que esas partes de la anatomía a las que damos mucho valor con las expresiones, siempre son órganos duplicados ( ojo, riñón, huevo) y podemos vivir sin uno de ellos.


----------



## la_machy

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Lo curioso es que esas partes de la anatomía a las que damos mucho valor con las expresiones, siempre son órganos duplicados ( ojo, riñón, huevo) y podemos vivir sin uno de ellos.


 
También he escuchado: _"Porque lo hiciste?--_ ¡_Por mis huevos!" _



swift said:


> O si no, viéndolo desde la perspectiva de la gallina, ¿no será que "costar un huevo" significa "costar mucho" por la gran faena que representa poner un huevo?


 
Interesante cuestionamiento...(eso debe doler un hue...mucho!)



Saludos


----------

